# Problem bei Installation von T-Eumex 620 LAN unter Win 7



## BK_90 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte auf meinem neuen PC die Treiber etc. für die Eumex 620 LAN installieren.

Der PC läuft mit Win 7 Home Premium x64 und ich bekomm das Ding einfach nicht zu laufen, da keine Treiber gefunden werden.


Auf meinem Notebook mit Win 7 Professional x86 läuft alles problemlos.


Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, was der Unterschied zwischen HP und Professional ausmacht?

Gruß BK_90


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

Wie ist das denn mit dem PC verbunden? Wenn per LAN, dann braucht man doch an sich gar keine Treiber... ^^


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2011)

Das Problem dürfte eher sein das dein PC die 64Bit Version drauf hat.


----------



## BK_90 (20. Januar 2011)

Ja habs inzwischen über die Telekom rausgefunden, dass es keinen 64-bit Treiber gibt. Bin jetzt umgestiegen auf die gute alte FritzCard für die gibt es nen aktuellen Treiber.

Lan -Anschluss ist leider schon belegt, deswegen blieb nur USB übrig.


Gruß BK_90


P.S.: Kann geclosed werden.


----------

